# How are sides finished on armless Berklines?



## johnr (Jan 6, 2007)

Hello,

I am wondering how the sides are finished on armless Berklines such as the Berkline Group 496 Style 50 Armless Chair & Half. In my application sides will be exposed. Does the microfiber material cover the sides? Are there exposed structural components?

Thanks,

John


----------



## bowman721 (Feb 9, 2009)

The piece you are referring to is part of a sectional. It is not intended to be an end piece. It is designed to fit between other pieces. Although the sides are finished, the appearance is not the same as pieces designed to be exposed.


----------

